# Galleon 2.2.0



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

The open source Galleon 2.2.0 media server for TiVo is now available.

This version includes the following:

Galleon menu sorting
Internet app support for larger images
TiVo space available in configuration GUI
ToGo recordings show TiVo name in configuration GUI
Added TiVo criteria to ToGo rules 
Improved database error handling
ToGo sorting
Jabber app
Fixed iTunes date support
Shoutcast configurable download limits

Your TiVo needs to be running at least version 7.2.1 software.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

when I installed 2.2.0 & checked on the setting I noticed that I now have two of each of my Tivos, i.e. 2 bedroom tivos & 2 Living room tivos. All 4 have different IP addresses, 2 of the 4 have the correct capacity but all 4 indicate a negative space.

I had ToGo installed prior to installing-->file>ToGo>first tab (TiVo's)

eddited to add;
some how my Tivos IP addresses changed.. we had a 3 hr long power outage a few days ago.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Unix folk (and Leon too): I had a problem with the delivered run.sh and gui.sh scripts in this release. When trying to run them I was getting:


```
: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
```
I suspected bad carriage return/linefeed chacters (usually a result of editing a file on Windows). I didn't have dos2unix on my server, so I used the following command to fix the codes and then I was able to run the scripts:


```
cat run.sh | tr -d '\r' > run2.sh
```


----------



## ccagle (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks windracer! your post saved me a lot of frustration.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

alyssa said:


> some how my Tivos IP addresses changed.. we had a 3 hr long power outage a few days ago.


Sounds like you're using dynamic (DHCP) addresses for your TiVos. The lease probably expired during the power outage, so when they turned back on, they got new addresses and then registered themselves with the new addresses in Galleon.

(This is one reason why I use static IPs on my TiVos)


----------



## Sam Lowry (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi-
I love the idea of Jabber and doing IM. But so far it isn't working. I signed up with a new jabber account. Found a server that has my IM services. Put that info in Galleon. But nothing shows up on Tivo. I get the Jabber icon, Please Wait, then the Jabber screen - but it's empty.

And ideas?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Sam Lowry said:


> Hi-
> I love the idea of Jabber and doing IM. But so far it isn't working. I signed up with a new jabber account. Found a server that has my IM services. Put that info in Galleon. But nothing shows up on Tivo. I get the Jabber icon, Please Wait, then the Jabber screen - but it's empty.
> 
> And ideas?


Confirm with a Jabber client that the Jabber server is up. Use the same Jabber username/password.

When configuring the Jabber app in Galleon, your username should not be your full Jabber address; just the username (dont include anything after the @ sign)

The Jabber server should just be the server name, not the HTTP address, e.g. jabber.com

Check the Galleon logs for any errors.


----------



## Sam Lowry (Oct 17, 2002)

javahmo said:


> Confirm with a Jabber client that the Jabber server is up. Use the same Jabber username/password.
> 
> When configuring the Jabber app in Galleon, your username should not be your full Jabber address; just the username (dont include anything after the @ sign)
> 
> ...


Hi-
You were right, I had [email protected] - I switched it to ???? but it still didn't work. I chose jabber.dk as my server.

Here's what shows up in the wrapper.log:
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:21:45 | Galleon 2.2.0 is starting...
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:21:54 | Galleon is ready.
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:23:39 | Writing dict
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:23:39 | Writing 2 bytes of data
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:23:58 | Writing dict
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:23:58 | Writing 2 bytes of data
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:24:07 | Writing dict
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:24:07 | Writing 2 bytes of data
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:27:26 | Menu[#1,uri=null] warning: resource 2060 not found.
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:27:26 | Menu[#1,uri=null] warning: resource 2060 not found.
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:27:29 | Writing dict
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:27:29 | Writing 2 bytes of data
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:27:42 | Menu[#1,uri=null] warning: resource 2060 not found.
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:27:42 | Menu[#1,uri=null] warning: resource 2060 not found.
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:27:42 | Menu[#1,uri=null] warning: resource 2094 not found.
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:27:42 | Menu[#1,uri=null] warning: resource 2094 not found.
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:39:04 | Writing dict
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:39:04 | Writing 2 bytes of data
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:39:19 | Writing dict
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 14:39:19 | Writing 2 bytes of data
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 15:26:04 | Writing dict
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 15:26:04 | Writing 2 bytes of data
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 15:26:24 | Writing dict
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 15:26:24 | Writing 2 bytes of data
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 15:26:27 | Menu[#1,uri=null] warning: resource 2060 not found.
INFO | jvm 1 | 2006/02/04 15:26:27 | Menu[#1,uri=null] warning: resource 2060 not found.​
Thanks again for all your work on this! I'd like to throw in a request. Is it possible to add a "shuffle" or "randomize" option for the Jukebox app?
-SL


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Sam Lowry said:


> Hi-
> You were right, I had [email protected] - I switched it to ???? but it still didn't work. I chose jabber.dk as my server.


None of those messages are important.
Email me all of the Galleon logs (the email address is in my signature)



> Thanks again for all your work on this! I'd like to throw in a request. Is it possible to add a "shuffle" or "randomize" option for the Jukebox app?
> -SL


Already supported. Use the Enter button in the Jukebox app to enable random play.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

windracer said:


> Sounds like you're using dynamic (DHCP) addresses for your TiVos. The lease probably expired during the power outage, so when they turned back on, they got new addresses and then registered themselves with the new addresses in Galleon.
> 
> (This is one reason why I use static IPs on my TiVos)


Yep, I confirmed this with the web master (husband) over coffee this morning.


----------



## Sam Lowry (Oct 17, 2002)

javahmo said:


> None of those messages are important.
> Email me all of the Galleon logs (the email address is in my signature)
> 
> Already supported. Use the Enter button in the Jukebox app to enable random play.


Thought I should report back that I think I got it working. The key was NOT putting in the suggested alternate server (which was required to add Yahoo, etc names). I put in jabber.org (which is apparently how I signed up with jabber). Your instructions may be confusing to those who have never used a jabber program- but I get the feeling the programs are all different, so I'm not sure how you can be more clear.

So far, no one has responded to my IM messages, but they probably weren't there.

Thanks again. Hopefully this particular app will continue to improve (adding date/time stamps for messages, etc.).
- SL


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Is there a way to make it so playlists don't loop at the end back to the beginning?


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I can not get music. All i get are podcasts in the music or music organizer. I did get music before. I have over 350 mp3s they do not show up. Can some one tell me what to do??? 
THANK YOU


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Jabber's not showing up on my TiVo either. But before I waste time trouble-shooting can someone please explain Jabber to me?

I use .Mac's iChat client and talk exclusively with AOL IM people... I also have an AOL IM account.

Will Jabber allow me to talk to those AOL IM users or do they all need to sign up with Jabber too?


----------



## rhanson (Dec 21, 2001)

Let me second Hunter Green's request not to have playlists loop back to the beginning. It is so annoying to suddenly realize you've listened to an album twice because you were busy with something else and not paying close attention to the songs.

That's my only real complaint about Galleon which I use primarily for music


----------



## EwanG (Oct 14, 2002)

Possible workaround in case you have the same problem I do...

I have my videos setup as a Main folder with several sub-folders. If I choose to transfer a file from one of the subfolders, then I can navigate back to the Main folder, but when I try to navigate up one level back to the "real" Now Playing list, I instead get the Main Tivo Menu. Navigating back to Now Playing from there still shows me the list on my PC rather than my Tivo.

If I use the "Enter" button on the TiVo remote and tell the TiVo to stop sorting by folders, it then brings back the TiVo Now Playing List, and I can then hit "Enter" again to sort things back into folders.

FWIW,
Ewan


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Can any one help?? I have Galleon 2.2.0 I can not get any music mp3. I tryed every thing i could think to do. Any one HELP?? Thank you.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

When will the Music and Shoutcast apps rebooting the Tivo be addressed?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> Is there a way to make it so playlists don't loop at the end back to the beginning?


Not at the moment.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

angel35 said:


> I can not get music. All i get are podcasts in the music or music organizer. I did get music before. I have over 350 mp3s they do not show up. Can some one tell me what to do???
> THANK YOU


Have you checked that the music apps are configured correctly with the path to your collection?
Are there any errors in the Galleon logs?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Jabber's not showing up on my TiVo either. But before I waste time trouble-shooting can someone please explain Jabber to me?


http://www.jabber.org/about/overview.shtml



> Will Jabber allow me to talk to those AOL IM users or do they all need to sign up with Jabber too?


Yes, various Jabber servers provide gateways to talk to other kinds of IM's.
Your friends do not need to sign up for Jabber, but you do need to associate your AIM account with your Jabber account. See the help for the Jabber client you are using on how to do that.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

DJQuad said:


> When will the Music and Shoutcast apps rebooting the Tivo be addressed?


My visibility into this problem is very limited. This is going to need some help from TiVo.


----------



## Alcatraz (Nov 22, 2000)

I know this is probably a stupid question, but I could not find an answer to it by searching here or at Galleon's site:

Is there a version of Galleon that is compatible with Windows ME? (stop laughing....Yes, I know it's an obsolete OS)


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Alcatraz said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question, but I could not find an answer to it by searching here or at Galleon's site:
> 
> Is there a version of Galleon that is compatible with Windows ME? (stop laughing....Yes, I know it's an obsolete OS)


http://galleon.tv/content/view/65/47/


----------



## ptorres (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi - thanks for the latest update. Long time very happy users of javahmo and now galleon. just got a new computer and have struggled to set it up to run galleon 2.2 tonight. hoping for a suggestion. when i run the configure for galleon it cannot connect to server. it asks if the service is running and that the pc firewall is setup for the appropriate ports listed in the faq. 
Not being terribly literate in this area - here is what i know about my setup and what is going on:
from msconfig in the run i checked the services and say that Galleon is running.
in my xp firewall under exceptions i saw all the ports listed in the faqs (http://galleon.tv/content/view/36/47/) - a couple were mislabled but the ports were "excepted".
Tivo desktop is running and can see my DVR fine.
I have a linksys router. I do not have any of the ports listed in the FAQs allowed on my router per the same page.
I've rebooted a few times.

Any ideas? 
Eager to get Galleon up and running on this new computer -

Thanks again fro such a great tool and thanks to all for any suggestions/thoughts.


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a suggestion for Leon. It would be nice if we could schedule a download time for transfers. I'm sure it is easier said than done, but like I said, just a suggestion....


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

ptorres said:


> Hi - thanks for the latest update. Long time very happy users of javahmo and now galleon. just got a new computer and have struggled to set it up to run galleon 2.2 tonight. hoping for a suggestion. when i run the configure for galleon it cannot connect to server. it asks if the service is running and that the pc firewall is setup for the appropriate ports listed in the faq.
> Not being terribly literate in this area - here is what i know about my setup and what is going on:
> from msconfig in the run i checked the services and say that Galleon is running.
> in my xp firewall under exceptions i saw all the ports listed in the faqs (http://galleon.tv/content/view/36/47/) - a couple were mislabled but the ports were "excepted".
> ...


Email me all of your Galleon logs.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Leon, another (minor) bug (I've logged it in SourceForge but wanted to point it out here as well).

If you are using subfolders, a single folder will not appear by itself: you must have at least two folders, or one folder and a recording.

Example structure:

/home/tivo
/home/tivo/Lost
/home/tivo/Lost/test
/home/tivo/The 4400
/home/tivo/The 4400/Season 1
/home/tivo/The 4400/Season 2

In the above example, you can see the "Season 1" and "Season 2" folders under "The 4400" but you will not see the "test" folder under "Lost" (unless there is at
least one other file or folder in the "Lost" folder). You just get a blank screen.

I can duplicate this on Linux and Windows.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

If I have left Galleon 2.2.0 running for a while and I start up the PC application, it can't find the servers and wants me to reexamine firewall ports. At this time, Galleon is still visible to the TiVo. If I restart the service in the Services console, this fixes the problem for a while, but hours later, it'll reappear.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

How often does ToGo check for new shows to download when the rules are set?


----------



## Maynard1 (Mar 8, 2005)

My ToGo app doesn't show any recordings on my pc in the gui, and it 
doesn't show any recordings on the Tivo when under the ToGo app. I specified the folder to look for on the pc, and the galleon service finds my tivo. I use many other 
apps on Galleon. 

Under the ToGo GUI "Recorded" tab it says "Retrieving recording data from your tivo", but nothing ever shows up. 

Running XP sp2 
Galleon 2.2.0 


Any ideas?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

You may need to enable transfers for your unit. This can definately be done on the TiVo website by logging into your account and turning transfers on. Maybe it can be done on the unit but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Also make sure you've correctly keyed in your MAK.


----------



## Maynard1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Typo on the media access key. Thanks windracer. I'm a schmuck.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

No problem! Sometimes it's the little things ...


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

Reported today on Zats Not Funny ...
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-02/tivo-galleon-developer-calls-it-quits/
Too bad


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

TiVo Steve said:


> Reported today on Zats Not Funny ...
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-02/tivo-galleon-developer-calls-it-quits/
> Too bad


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Leon did leave the door open to return if HME gets a more interesting and/or more support. He also said he'd still work on bug fixes, just not as frequently.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Leon did leave the door open to return if HME gets a more interesting and/or more support. He also said he'd still work on bug fixes, just not as frequently.


 Hope so.

Good luck to you :up: on any thing you do


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

TiVo Steve said:


> Reported today on Zats Not Funny ...
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-02/tivo-galleon-developer-calls-it-quits/
> Too bad


  
Leon! Say it isn't so!

Thanks for all you've done for us ... I've had a great time running JavaHMO through Galleon over the past year.


----------



## Sam Lowry (Oct 17, 2002)

This is sad news. Not sure why TiVo isn't paying Leon some serious $ for the great improvements he has made to the function of our TiVos. Hope somebody will "pick up the torch and run with it". I would if I knew anything about programming.


----------



## wgary (Nov 22, 2003)

This is very sad news. Leon has long been my hero, providing functionality that really adds to the value of Tivo. Not providing more support and encouragement is very short-sighted on Tivo's part.

In any case, best wishes to Leon and thanks for everything!!! (And hopefully you'll be back...)


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

All I can say is Thank you for all your effort you put into Galleon.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I still can't get Jabber to appear on the Photos & More menu with all the other stuff.

I may not have all the Jabber server stuff set up OK but should I at least be seeing the app on my TiVo?


----------



## 2farrell (Jul 12, 2002)

Sam Lowry said:


> This is sad news. Not sure why TiVo isn't paying Leon some serious $ for the great improvements he has made to the function of our TiVos. Hope somebody will "pick up the torch and run with it". I would if I knew anything about programming.


Then why don't we (as the TiVo community) offer to pay Leon something for his troubles. I'm not talking about big sums but there is a guy who runs Sveasoft that does custom firmware for Linksys (and other) Routers. The cost to get priority updates and support is $20 per year. A small fee to get and encourage improvements in Software for something you'd use.
I'm pretty sure if there was enough people here willing to cough up the money for a similar venture to Sveasoft's it could encourage Leon at some point to seriously consider further development.


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

2farrell said:


> Then why don't we (as the TiVo community) offer to pay Leon something for his troubles. I'm not talking about big sums but there is a guy who runs Sveasoft that does custom firmware for Linksys (and other) Routers. The cost to get priority updates and support is $20 per year. A small fee to get and encourage improvements in Software for something you'd use.
> I'm pretty sure if there was enough people here willing to cough up the money for a similar venture to Sveasoft's it could encourage Leon at some point to seriously consider further development.


I second the motion! :up:


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

2farrell said:


> Then why don't we (as the TiVo community) offer to pay Leon something for his troubles.


You can contribute to the project via SourceForge ... that's what I did several months back.


----------



## 2farrell (Jul 12, 2002)

windracer said:


> You can contribute to the project via SourceForge ... that's what I did several months back.


Well I was was thinking something more in the lines of a proper subscription service, not just something that's kind of like a Charity.
That way Leon gets more of a regular income for his efforts and Subscribers get more updates and communications.
Perhaps Leon might want to harp in at this point since this is his baby, time and effort.
It's probably a pointless suggestion if he doesn't want to go that route or similar.
Perhaps a Poll to see what percentage of people here (and how many) would be willing to go down such a road might be in order?
I will send something in the mean time just to show my appriciation for all the times Leon has put into this.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

2farrell said:


> Well I was was thinking something more in the lines of a proper subscription service, not just something that's kind of like a Charity.
> That way Leon gets more of a regular income for his efforts and Subscribers get more updates and communications.
> Perhaps Leon might want to harp in at this point since this is his baby, time and effort.
> It's probably a pointless suggestion if he doesn't want to go that route or similar.
> ...


Thanks for the donation, but my decision to continue with Galleon will be based on any improvements TiVo makes to HME and any support they provide to third-party developers.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Come on TiVo, time to step up!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Would you consider writing an HME SlingBox player client for the Series 3?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> Would you consider writing an HME SlingBox player client for the Series 3?


How could he? If TiVo doesn't have a channel to be involved in the HME SDK process, then users have no ability to do such things.

Plus, SlingBox is proprietary, so having that discussion is worthless because it will never happen.


----------



## 2farrell (Jul 12, 2002)

javahmo said:


> Thanks for the donation, but my decision to continue with Galleon will be based on any improvements TiVo makes to HME and any support they provide to third-party developers.


No problem.
It's just sad that TiVo just seem to be dropping the ball on this.
It's only thanks to people like yourself that HME got so much exposure and it's strange TiVo would run a competition for it and then just say "oh well,,,".
Well, enjoy life man and hope you'll stick around a while.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

rainwater said:


> How could he? If TiVo doesn't have a channel to be involved in the HME SDK process, then users have no ability to do such things.
> 
> Plus, SlingBox is proprietary, so having that discussion is worthless because it will never happen.


I know. The idea is based upon a post from the Strangeberry, etal thread I made wherein TiVo reforms and maybe goes to the point of taking a meeting with Leon which leads to a conversation between Rogers and Blake (SlingMedia)


----------



## Quaro (Sep 14, 2004)

Who should we contact within Tivo to suggest they get behind projects like Galleon? It's a shame they dumped their SDK out there, had a big contest, and then did nothing.

I think videocasting could be a totally killer app. Integrat support for video podcasts right into the Tivo Desktop client -- make the transcoding step totally invisible to the user -- how cool would that be! Instant IPTV revolution. 

Rocketboom is mildly cool, but please, they could be doing so much more.


----------



## WoodyL (Jul 12, 2003)

Leon, you're a hero! Sorry to see you've stop working on Galleon, but I understand that you have to put your efforts where they will be appreciated. I also would be willing to make a contribution to fund your efforts if it would help.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Does any one have this Galleon Showcase. I saw this today dont know any thing about it. Any one know what it is???


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

angel35 said:


> Does any one have this Galleon Showcase. I saw this today dont know any thing about it. Any one know what it is???


Galleon Showcase is a sampling of the Galleon programs from the apps.tv site. You can just look at sample screens, it doesn't actually do anything.


----------



## PhilCase (Mar 10, 2003)

markp99 said:


> Come on TiVo, time to step up!


Well put! Time for Tivo to treat developers as ... well ... "Developers".

And customers are something more than "marks".


----------



## manielse (Mar 6, 2003)

Quaro said:


> I think videocasting could be a totally killer app. Integrat support for video podcasts right into the Tivo Desktop client -- make the transcoding step totally invisible to the user -- how cool would that be! Instant IPTV revolution.
> 
> Rocketboom is mildly cool, but please, they could be doing so much more.


I've been saying this for a while now. Build an easy way to drag RSS feeds into the TiVo Desktop for both Podcasts and Videocasts that will work seemlessly on the TV and they will kill many other DVRs.

I think IPTV will be huge if done correctly and TiVo could be a vehicle to deliver it. Certainly they can compete or partner with Akimbo. If companies like Akimbo or ICTV had the mjor networks it would do to Cable/Sat what Vonage did to long distance.

Very few things on TV do I need to really see live now a days....

BTW - Sorry this got off-topic, Leon has made great strides within how I use my TiVo today. I use the features within Galleon and HME more than I watch regular TV now a days. I even got my wife to enjoy podcasts and streaming music on TiVo. I'm sure there are several others that do the same....


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

I am having trouble installing Galleon 2.2. During installation, I get an error that Tivo Beacon can not be installed. I've installed Tivo Desktop 2.2, and can communicate with the unit, but Galleon will not install. Any suggestions?


----------



## tivovito (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry if this is covered elsewhere....couldn't find it. I like the Galleon Jukebox app, however I would also like to select songs from playlists to add to the jukebox. Can this be done? 

Thanks.


----------

